# Case fan controller (tired of that loud noise??)



## PuMA (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok heres a updated schematics of the build:







U need:
some thin cable.
10 k ohm ptentiometer
400 ohm resistor
transistor BD237
3-pin screw connector
circuit board (i dont know what it is in english, but u see what I mean when u look at pictures.)
heat plate (size dosent really matter)

lets begin: 
first u need to do is screw the heat plate on the back of the transistor ( back side is where u see no text, front side is the side letters and numbers in it.) solder the transistor with heat plate into ur board. 
make sure the text side of it faces infront of u as u can see from the schematics and in the picture. (u can use glue to keep the plate firmly on the board). solder rest of the parts in (no matter wich way u solder the potentiometer and resistor). Now as u see there's 
lines with different colors in the schematic, consider these lines as cords or cables that u need to connect. Solder the red line (cord) from potentiometernleft pin to transistor's middle pin. solder transistor's 
middle pin to the first pin of the connector. next solder blue line (cord) from potentiometer middle pin to resistor first pin. connect resistor second pin to transistor right pin. solder green line (cord) from transistor left pin to connector middle pin. solder potentiometer right pin to connector third pin and thats it!! u have a (hopefully) working fan controller. If not then make sure u have connected the cords to the right pins and that u have the transistor soldered the right way (text should be infront).

All u have to do from there is connect PSU yellow cord to the 3-pin connector's first pin (do not solder just screw the cord in). Next connect the casefan(s) (u can add as many fans as u like) red + cord to the connectors middle pin. Lastly connect PSU's black (0V) and casefan(s) black (0V) chords to connector's last pin. Make sure the controller is properly protected, so that it dont short circuit. U can put it inside plastic bag, just leave the bag open.

Open computer and voila! now u can controll all ur casefans, with ur potentiometer!!!



here's the way it looks like















I recommend to add the cooling plate on the transistor to keep it from frying.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice guide, I think you should upload it to the TPU reference wiki. After all, you could win up to $150 for making contributions! Maybe a clearer diagram with a key for those of us who don't know what some things are/ do.


----------



## PuMA (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks i'll upload it there. Sorry for the diagram, I made it made really fast, but I will put a better schematics when I have the time (its made with paint lol.)


----------



## PuMA (Dec 16, 2006)

updated version of the schematics and better explanation, ENJOY!!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 7, 2007)

Puma. Have you played around much with pwm ICs? Look into the 3524 ic. It's a very simple PWM IC with enough current for gate drive of 2-4 mosfets like the irfz24 34 and 44. 25amps worth of fans if you wanted and no heatsink required. You can easily wire up a thermistor to it for feedback fan control.


----------



## PuMA (Jan 7, 2007)

I havent really played with IC's, execpt i have 2 working IC programming cards for pc, wich  we made in school. This project is just something we made one friday afternoon, when we had nothing better  to do.

but yeah it would be cool to do this with IC =D


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

Very Nice design. Make an arcrylic case for it (make sure its vented).


----------



## PuMA (Jan 7, 2007)

yep case is a good idea, so it dosent short anywhere. When I hooked up the first time, it shorted on my case and buuum, blew a fuse (luckily just fuse), of my PSU. So if any1 decides to build this make sure its safe of shorting.


----------

